# Schwann Stingray



## Dhnilsson (Mar 25, 2021)

Bought in 64, maybe 65.  Original owner, all original parts but streamers were removed before I left the store.


----------



## stoney (Mar 25, 2021)

This Fastback appears to be a '66 with Sprint chainring. Post a picture of the serial number. Nice find


----------



## Dhnilsson (Mar 25, 2021)

Where would s/n be


----------



## Dhnilsson (Mar 25, 2021)

Serial number


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 25, 2021)

That serial number is September 1966


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 25, 2021)

Looks like you're missing a part on your derailleur, the rear wheel is set way too far back.


----------



## Dhnilsson (Mar 26, 2021)

I’m downsizing, what’s this bike worth


----------



## sworley (Mar 26, 2021)

In this condition, local sale $350-$400 I'd say.


----------

